# Keine Übernahme von Valve seitens Google. Glück gehabt, oder?



## Administrator (18. September 2008)

*Keine Übernahme von Valve seitens Google. Glück gehabt, oder?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## White-Devil (18. September 2008)

*AW: Keine Übernahme von Valve seitens Google. Glück gehabt, oder?*

steam wäre ja der perfekte trojaner, zum sammeln von daten, für google gewesen...


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2008)

*AW: Keine Übernahme von Valve seitens Google. Glück gehabt, oder?*

Da fehlt:
[X] Ja, ist besser so.


----------

